

Software to manage/run a lean startup venture? - mmichuda

I'm looking for the following:<p>It would be great to visually walk through the process chronologically to force the entrepreneur to adhere to "Lean Startup" best practices.  No question lean startup methodology is miss-understood by many entrepreneurs thinking its just about testing and pivoting.  Software that facilitates managing the direction of a venture based on lean methodology leaves no room for error.  Yes, I have seen the lean startup canvas or even advanced versions of it...but thats just a glimpse of what needs to be done.
-Mark Michuda
======
rman666
I've had the same thought and have even sketched out what some screens/pages
might look like. As a starting point, have you seen the BMT at
<http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/toolbox>? And, Ash Maurya's book
(<http://www.ashmaurya.com/>)?

